# Aquarium placement



## steveo9043 (Sep 7, 2012)

I have recently purchased a 72G bow front tank and stand. I want to put it in my living room. I currently have a faux fireplace under my TV and have thought about putting the aquarium there.

Is there any downside to placing the tank there besides light and heat?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

2 good downsides right there. Sunlight would be a big factor, but usually not house lighting. Heat is a bad factor altogether. Need a few fan over the tank to keep it cool, if you think that the spot is a heat issue.


----------



## steveo9043 (Sep 7, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> 2 good downsides right there. Sunlight would be a big factor, but usually not house lighting. Heat is a bad factor altogether. Need a few fan over the tank to keep it cool, if you think that the spot is a heat issue.


The one issue I was having is that I know people say to have there lights on a cycle. What if when the lights are off the tv is on. Not enough light to matter? Maybe it will be like a moon to the tank?

I was playing around with a thermometer under the tv last night. It was reading 75 degree's when the rest of the house is kept at 72. So I don't think it gives off enough heat to matter since the tank water will be kept at 78 degrees if I remember correctly.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Ok. You don't need lights on the tank during a cycle if you don't want them. Keep in mind though that its best to run the tank right from the start as if you've been running it fow awhile.


----------



## wseidl515 (Apr 12, 2012)

Not questioning you here on this one reef, just a thought. We they not have to worry about salt creep and possible condensation getting to the TV?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Not unless the TV is sitting on the tank itself.


----------



## wseidl515 (Apr 12, 2012)

Ok just thought It was worth asking about
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## steveo9043 (Sep 7, 2012)

wseidl515 said:


> Not questioning you here on this one reef, just a thought. We they not have to worry about salt creep and possible condensation getting to the TV?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Damn good question I didn't think of!



Reefing Madness said:


> Not unless the TV is sitting on the tank itself.


I measured and after the hood and lights I will have about 3in between the tank and the top of the TV. So a good 5-6in between water and the TV. Should be good right?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

steveo9043 said:


> Damn good question I didn't think of!
> 
> 
> 
> I measured and after the hood and lights I will have about 3in between the tank and the top of the TV. So a good 5-6in between water and the TV. Should be good right?


I wouldn't. Thats a bit to close for me personally. The above poster was correct, that close and yourr probably asking for condensation build up, from humidity. Don't think you'll get salt creep, but your probably going to get water on the under side of it......Maybe......Just to close for me to throw my name in there saying its ok, then have something happen to your tv. I wouldn't let that happen. 6" or better, with a fan blowing on the underside of the tv to dry the air, and yoiu have my seal of approval.


----------



## Hanky (Feb 1, 2012)

also depends on the fish you have, larger fish can make a big splash when your doing maintenence, I almost always get splashed from my 90 gallon. Just to close to electronics for me, also god forbid the tv should come loose for any reason then you loose both tv and tank.

From what Ive learned by having tank right next to tv is you find yourself watching the fish instead of the tv show. lol


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Hanky said:


> also depends on the fish you have, larger fish can make a big splash when your doing maintenence, I almost always get splashed from my 90 gallon. Just to close to electronics for me, also god forbid the tv should come loose for any reason then you loose both tv and tank.
> 
> From what Ive learned by having tank right next to tv is you find yourself watching the fish instead of the tv show. lol


Hanky, how ya doing man.:-D Got the same name I see, so we both catchin crap on the other side aye. Oh, I agree, maybe having the TV setting on a solid mount, possibly Water Board might take the wet possibilities out.


----------



## Hanky (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey there, Reefing,yea we are catchin it arent we, thats alright with me even though I apoligized for my statement I still think there are certain people there that get away with being rude, and dont ever question a mod on that forum, I like this forum better people seem much friendlier and you can post a stupid story without gettin crap from people that take stuff way to serious.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Hanky said:


> Hey there, Reefing,yea we are catchin it arent we, thats alright with me even though I apoligized for my statement I still think there are certain people there that get away with being rude, and dont ever question a mod on that forum, I like this forum better people seem much friendlier and you can post a stupid story without gettin crap from people that take stuff way to serious.


----------



## steveo9043 (Sep 7, 2012)

what did you two do? haha


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Notin.:shock:


----------



## steveo9043 (Sep 7, 2012)

I know this isn't directly related to my original post about placement... However I have been looking into lighting and hoods. I have 1 single florescent bulb. I need to upgrade the hood before I decide to put coral in.

48" Aquarium T5 HO Light 216W LED Reef Fish w/ TIMER CE | eBay

acceptable? It looks good specs wise to me.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Yup. Thatll do ya.


----------



## evanlundberg4 (Aug 27, 2012)

I have pretty much the same exact light and its great on my 55. I have my softies real low in the tank and they get plenty of light. I think somewhere on here I was reading about lighting and it will get you into the moderate light range no problem.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

